# 5000+ Blacky Overclocking



## CrackerJack (Mar 30, 2008)

I've yet to find the best and stable clocks. I can be running fine 200x16, but when i go to render in adobe it will crash. The cpu gets to hot!!! But i fix that, doing alittle adjustments to the fans in my case. 

But anyway, I guess my biggest question is. What's better higher memory clocks or cpu clocks? I would like to have atleast 3ghz cpu and around 420mhz-450mhz memory speeds. I think one problem i have is my board. In amd overdrive i can't see my cpu temps. I'm having to use CoreTemp.

Here's my cooling specs

ZALMAN 9500A 92mm & 2 Thermaltake 120mm






And modded the front for better air flow






The exhaust fan in blow air in on the zalman. And zalman is blowing torwards the front. I did have it the other way. But i switch it to this setup i drop almost 10c.  But anyway the bottom 120mm fan is blowing air in. And same with the 120mm on the window.

If have any idea's or anything thing that would work better. Yet me know please. I've started to run out of ideas.


Thanks


----------



## suraswami (Mar 30, 2008)

You are creating a negative air current inside.  The rule is 
Front fan blowing in fresh air (make sure your case is not on the floor especially on the carpet.  Put it on a small stool raised from the floor.  Even hard floring is bad, it can capture hair.
Side fan - blow in directly on the cpu cooler.  Add a filter to keep your case clean, just 1 month you have to clean everything, unless u live in a bubble.
Rear fan - suck out/blow out.
CPU fan - since is vertical, it should blow towards the rear fan.  You might see a 10C difference but it is not set right.
Let the TIM settle down and it should be fine.
What is your current voltage for your CPU?

Always easy is by raising the multi, but if you determine that speed is the max the cpu can go (stable atleast for 8 hrs with Orthos), then you need to lower ur multi, Set a lower memory divider, raise the HTT and go as far as you can until you reach that max freq. u found earlier.

I have my 5600 Windsor F3 revision at 241 * 13.5 = 3253 at 1.4V.  I can push it higher but starts heat up and not stable.  I am using a low profile Cooler master vortex 752 cooler in a Ultra MicroFly case.  Idle core temps - 39,34 and load with orthos - 57,55

Hope this helps.


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2008)

a better HS


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 30, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> a better HS



huh? lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 30, 2008)

suraswami 

yeah i've got it about 2inch off the ground. I've got hard wood floors. I'll try it back the way i had it before. My voltage is 1.400, highest stable is 1.450.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> huh? lol



get a better heatsink i recommend this one


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

well my cpu crap out on me about 5 hours ago.   that sucks, but anyway i order another a few hours ago. thanks for help guy, i believe one problem was the cpu itself. It just all a sudden went from like 35c/48c full load, 15c/25c idle. to me that's a little off on the full load. I've got tons of air either blowing on it or sucking it away. so idk 


CDAWALL

yeah i didn't hit me in till after i posted that, at that time the cpu went so i had better crap on my mine. like throwing my computer out the window, then throwing back in. just to do it again. I thought about that hinksink, but i didn't know if it would fit in my case.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> get a better heatsink i recommend this one



Wonder how high that would stand in an TT Armor case?


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Wonder how high that would stand in an TT Armor case?



idk, these specs are 120(W) x 50(H) x 159(D)mm. It looks more than 50mm high. Not less there talking about 159mm (D) being the the point from the bottom of the cooler to the top of the cooler where the pins are at. I would think so, cause it's for a 120mm fan.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

Howdy man i just got done doing my system my cpu z validation is below but i got my fsb at 260 multi at 12.5 and my htt is set at 4x (north bridge and south). but I water cooled but i have had it stable at 3.4 but i didn't like the heat on load but. if your system is unstable try to loosen the trimmings on the ram

my ram trimmings = 5-5-5-18 t2
260 fsb
12.5 multi
1.374 volts on cpu and 2.1 on ram
but your system is gonna be different non are the same.

Just to add this is a better heat sink and cheaper/smaller i know alot of people with clocks like mine using this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125&Tpk=Artic+Cooler+64Pro


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> Howdy man i just got done doing my system my cpu z validation is below but i got my fsb at 260 multi at 12.5 and my htt is set at 4x (north bridge and south). but I water cooled but i have had it stable at 3.4 but i didn't like the heat on load but. if your system is unstable try to loosen the trimmings on the ram
> 
> my ram trimmings = 5-5-5-18 t2
> 260 fsb
> ...






sweet thanks man,
the best i could set mine and have my memory oc alittle
memory- 5-5-5-15 t2   default 5-5-5-18 t2
multi- 13
fsb- 240
1.4 volts cpu and 2.0 memory. Memory is only 1.8 default.

3.1Ghz cpu
446mhz memory

temps-35c/48c full load, 15c/25c idle

any higher than 240 with the multi at 13, won't load. Bios would popup and tell me to change my settings. 


hopefully when i get the new cpu. i want have anymore problems. Cause when i first got the cpu, temps where only 15c/19c idle & 25c/32c load. then all sudden they went up. I know these temps are not right, just because blacky doesn't show right temps all the time, or it might just be my board.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

i for about a week a was using this cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186010

in till i got more money to get the zalman.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 31, 2008)

what i don't understand and maybe it's because i just woke up is that you killed this 5000 Black edition? and ordered a new one.  i don't see how you could've done such a thing without throwing way to much volt's at it.  I'm currently running at this setting from the bios

htt 5x
fsb: 292
multi: 12
mem:1168Mhz @ 5,5,5,10, 2t


cpu core voltage 1.50-after boot to windows reads 1.515
mem voltage: 2.35=this is patriot ddr2 1150 so stock is 2.3v so not much ocing done here
cpu-htt voltage 1.375
nb: auto
sb: auto
Htt link: auto


everything works fine there, i took the ihs off my black edition and i idle at 31c and load at 40c and during priority 10 orthos i might hit 43-44 but i've never seen higher.  I hope this helps a little bit as to your general settings.  what mobo are you using btw??


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> well my cpu crap out on me about 5 hours ago.   that sucks, but anyway i order another a few hours ago. thanks for help guy, i believe one problem was the cpu itself. It just all a sudden went from like 35c/48c full load, 15c/25c idle. to me that's a little off on the full load. I've got tons of air either blowing on it or sucking it away. so idk
> 
> 
> CDAWALL
> ...



What the heck you killed the CPU?  Did you pass 12V DC or 120V AC

May be get that cheap Arctic Freezer pro?

Hey if you already ordered the cpu never mind.  But if you haven't my 2 cents is get the Windsor 6000 or 6400 Blacky.  They rock.  Windsor's cache speaks for itself.  Low latency and beats the shit out of brisy at the same frequency.  See Tomshardware for more details.  6400 is the top of the line.  And the 90nm doesn't run that hot if you do it right.

Here is what I did yesterday.
I took my 5600 from 2.8 to 3.2 at 1.4V.  Ran one instance of Prime95 + 1 instance of Orthos + ran AVG virus scanner and above all Loaded BF2 and played Gulf of Oman *at the same time* without any lag.  May be it dropped few FPS.  But I didn't notice any lag.  The 1MB cache helped I guess.  Thats a monster CPU.  The Core Temps were around 57/55C.  Task Manager showed 100% full load all the time.  I couldn't do the same thing with my 939 3800 @ 2.6G.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

I already advised him to get that cooler up above there 25 bucks best air heat sink imho. but Exodus u got a hell of a lot better set of ram than mine i got some cheap muskin i payed 34 bucks for 2 gig hehe and you took off your ihs mines still there. but there shouldnt be any need  for 1.4 volt at that speed you need to start at 1.3 volt and run a othertoes and slowly raise it untill you get stable i think you got way ahead of the game and tried to run the cpu at too high  of a voltage btw when you set the volts in the bios plan to add .2-.7 volts most cmos cant really control the flow the cpu will take a bit more run cpu-z it ill show the correct volts. I think you ran it at 1.45 volt and really was running it at 1.47-1.57 volts and you should never got over 1.4 with out a  water system\pelter or taking the ihs off. Unless you want to burn out the core.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2008)

hey my board for some reason undervolts the cpu when under load.  1.4 set in bios and cpu-z shows 1.4 when idle.  at load it shows 1.389/1.392v.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

ya bit gigabyte is bad about what i was talking about same with abit and asus i've had to work on a few systems with all these types. and what north/south bridge type you got?
Im too lazy to look it up


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

Lots of boards do that.  I have to set my board to 1.35+10% to get a minimum of 1.44V in reality.  Almost all boards do that.  Called vDroop.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

yippers but i don't want to throw the big words out haha. but 9/10 boards don't have the options to enable or disable that norm when you kick on custom config that feature is automatically kicked along with.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2008)

Its a single chip solution 6100-405.

The board has the Vcore settings in .025 increments and also has the % increments.  If set a voltage in Vcore and set a % in the other option nothing happens.  % is not in effect at all.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

i only used the cheap artice for a week, NO OC. I set the cpu little bit less than tiger is using, and still wasn't working right. I know my zalman isn't the best in the world. but i even tried stock settings and it still got to hot and restarted my system. The highest voltage i used was 1.40 with at 200x16. But the highest i every had it was 1.45


suraswami- i was wanting to go ahead and just get the 6400+ blacky. But money is tight. I've got a family to feed .

I'm really wanting a phemon.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol what themermal paste you using the stock crap?


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> lol what themermal paste you using the stock crap?



artic 5


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

humm you know ****it takes at least 200 hours for that stuff to work in**** right? I dont suggest u over clock in that time and use a very little if too much you will heat up more. also when doing break in time let it run a few hours then shut it down while running a bench app and when you shut it down let it cool down to room temp it will break it in good.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

If it's an option, try Arctic Cooling MX-2.  It's not electrically conductive, and it has no burn in time.  I saw temperature drops, because I reapply thermal paste A LOT since I change parts so often.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

is that better than as5? been wondering i just ran out of as5 was thinking of trying somthing new


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> humm you know ****it takes at least 200 hours for that stuff to work in**** right? I dont suggest u over clock in that time and use a very little if too much you will heat up more. also when doing break in time let it run a few hours then shut it down while running a bench app and when you shut it down let it cool down to room temp it will break it in good.





yeah heard it's best let it rin stock for 200 hours before oc. i had it at stock for about 8 days. so i guess i was good on that part. But the usage of compond is a different story. I've got a bad habit of but bunch on there. little bigger than a bb sizes drop on both cpu and fan. so guess that is too much.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> If it's an option, try Arctic Cooling MX-2.  It's not electrically conductive, and it has no burn in time.  I saw temperature drops, because I reapply thermal paste A LOT since I change parts so often.




thats a pretty good price. you get .5 gram more.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020&Tpk=Arctic+Cooling+MX-2


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

That is too much if you have a relatively flat processor and HSF.  I use an uncooked short grain of rice sized drop in the center of the CPU, and attach the HSF.  That's it.

Remove the HSF after you attach it and tighten it, and see how the contact is.  It doesn't have to spread to the edges of the processor and spill over all over the place.  That's sloppy, and with AS5, dangerous.

I'll look around and see if I have some pics.

And trigger, for me, I saw 6C drops from fresh AS5 to fresh TX-2.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> That is too much if you have a relatively flat processor and HSF.  I use an uncooked short grain of rice sized drop in the center of the CPU, and attach the HSF.  That's it.
> 
> Remove the HSF after you attach it and tighten it, and see how the contact is.  It doesn't have to spread to the edges of the processor and spill over all over the place.  That's sloppy, and with AS5, dangerous.
> 
> ...




Like this?


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> That is too much if you have a relatively flat processor and HSF.  I use an uncooked short grain of rice sized drop in the center of the CPU, and attach the HSF.  That's it.



Do you not spread it around?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep.  Now put on the HSF (once it's in the board of course) and torque it down just like you would if you were to run it.

Then, take the HSF off, and take another pic.

Edit: I do not spread it.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

OMFG you need to latch your cpu cooler and i can tell you had some heat up on there becasue the words are all gone and ya you way over did the as5 btw i just did some reading i guess ocz freeze is better than as5 and mx2

btw thats a huge diffrance lol
myself i used my speedy rewards card or my autozone card and i spread it evenly across the top but that way is recomended becasue the core is only in the center and putting it all over will just make the heat cover the whole ihs


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Yep.  Now put on the HSF (once it's in the board of course) and torque it down just like you would if you were to run it.
> 
> Then, take the HSF off, and take another pic.



ha ha that's not my cpu, i just got that i on this site. I won't get mine till wed.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

OK sounds good.  If you like, I'll walk you through how I do it.  Just send me a PM when you get it and I'll probably be on around this time.



Trigger911 said:


> OMFG you need to latch your cpu cooler and i can tell you had some heat up on there becasue the words are all gone and ya you way over did the as5 btw i just did some reading i guess ocz freeze is better than as5 and mx2
> 
> btw thats a huge diffrance lol
> myself i used my speedy rewards card or my autozone card and i spread it evenly across the top but that way is recomended becasue the core is only in the center and putting it all over will just make the heat cover the whole ihs



Please, please please.  A *bit* of grammar would help me try to understand what you're trying to say...


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

see i've always spread from on end to the other. with the amount i was using. 

I've read alot crap on lapping!!! How much of a difference will i see?


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry im dyslexic and in a boring class at school

enough it you want your top best over clock you can even lap the cpu just put the styrofoam on the pins and try not to bend em. if you do use a mechanical pencil to fix


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> OK sounds good.  If you like, I'll walk you through how I do it.  Just send me a PM when you get it and I'll probably be on around this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please please.  A *bit* of grammar would help me try to understand what you're trying to say...



ha ha i know my grammer sucks!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

Use the black foamy thing that was covering the pins that comes with the CPU to lap.

Lapping BOTH the CPU and HSF can give you *massive* (10C+ in some cases) temp decreases.  Just remember, you don't need any pressure while lapping.  Simply the weight of the chip will do a better job.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Use the black foamy thing that was covering the pins that comes with the CPU to lap.
> 
> Lapping BOTH the CPU and HSF can give you *massive* (10C+ in some cases) temp decreases.  Just remember, you don't need any pressure while lapping.  Simply the weight of the chip will do a better job.




you mean to but the black form in between the cpu heatsink? right? i'm lost we it comes to lapping. I just about it yesterday. But not much


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Lots of boards do that.  I have to set my board to 1.35+10% to get a minimum of 1.44V in reality.  Almost all boards do that.  Called vDroop.



my crappy machspeed doesn't in fact i get higher than what i set it in the bios on everything its ~10% off


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

I found the problem. I'll upload a pic in just a sec. It looks BAD!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

K.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> I found the problem. I'll upload a pic in just a sec. It looks BAD!!!





this is the best picture i can get. i have horrible lights in my house.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

WTF is that?  Describe it to me.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

he cracked the ihs lol

I would almost pay for that cpu willing to get rid of it for shipping

never seen an ihs crack in my life except if you push 1.7 volt and no heat sink hehe


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

omg did he really?  HOW!?!?!?


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

ha ha have no clue, like i said with moderate oc.  And now theres a hair deep scratch. I actually thought it was hair.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

So it's a scratch and not a crack, right?


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> So it's a scratch and not a crack, right?



yeah


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

That's probably not a huge deal.  I would lap it, though.  It will void your CPUs warranty.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> That's probably not a huge deal.  I would lap it, though.  It will void your CPUs warranty.



I still have a week for the warranty to go out. From newegg. I wait till then. And when i get the other one.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

so lapping is when you sand the heatsink and cpu down to the shinny copper or whatever it is. But making sure it's really smooth. Then put form or i've heard of glass too (but with water), in between the cpu and hs. Do you put thermal between the form and HS?


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

ooooh looks like a crack in the picture that could cause some heat problems the thermal paste will fill it up but thats just more heat being generated. and for the above don't put the Styrofoam in between the cpu and heat sink hehe. you push it down on the pins to protect them a bit. And a good lapping will show a big difference its the first thing i do after the warninty is up.

btw i found you a good read about lapping enjoy.
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=82


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> ooooh looks like a crack in the picture that could cause some heat problems the thermal paste will fill it up but thats just more heat being generated. and for the above don't put the Styrofoam in between the cpu and heat sink hehe. you push it down on the pins to protect them a bit. And a good lapping will show a big difference its the first thing i do after the warninty is up.
> 
> btw i found you a good read about lapping enjoy.
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=82





What would cause that? Thats what got me!!


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think you did that when you installed the heat sink or might have when you removed it, also i seen this happen a few times, the scrach was there but you dont see it when its all new looking polished. after you get it a little dirty and warm it makes em stand out thats why o/c always lap the cpu and the heatsink.

Also a good guide for overclocking amd64 from a member here i followed it helped me get past a few problems.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showt...t an exam now so ill be back in a hour or so.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 1, 2008)

ha ha like I mentioned before you didn't install the heatsink properly on the cpu.  You forced that damn big a.s cooler on top of the poor cpu and smashed it.  You should be fined 10G for killing a beast LOL.

As far as TIM put a small drop (unboiled raw rice size) in the center of the IHS.  Put your cpu cooler on top and try turning the cooler 1-2 degrees both sides.  That should be enough.  You don't need to take out to check if its settled properly.  But the pain is the big as. cooler.  Will not sit in one position until locked.

Hey my cheap CoolerMaster unlapped Vortex gives me good result.

You don't need to get a 6400 blacky but can get a 5600 like and OC the hell out of it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 1, 2008)

Well i got the new cpu today, i've got it in. And only put a dry rice size of compund in the center. But the HS on, then took it off to see the spread. It look good. So turn the power on and check the temps. 10 Times Better. Atleast the core temps are closer together. The other one was off by 10c-15c. And when I went to render my core 2 would get to hot and shut off. But anyway,

Thanks Guys


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2008)

start oc'ing i will post what i can get on mine when DD ships it


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 1, 2008)

cdawall said:


> start oc'ing i will post what i can get on mine when DD ships it



i thought i should wait atleast 200 hours. I didn't get the MX-2 or the other one. I just got the artic 5. i know, i should have got the other ones. But it was to late to change the order. Newegg it so damn fast. lol  I didn't get a tracking number till today. And when i look at it, it was already in town. It comes from Memphis, So I get parts in 1 or 2 days. ( I only live about 3 1/2 hours away) Not in less it comes for Cal. then it's about a 3 or 4 days. Just with 3 day shipping.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2008)

getting the best thermal paste is over rated i'm currently using some stuff that says intel P4 on it and that works fine, but then again seeing how hot p4s ran maybe this is better than MX-2


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's my temps from I started Adobe and when i started Rendering. You should be able to tell where i started rendering.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Here's my temps from I started Adobe and when i started Rendering. You should be able to tell where i started rendering.



47C load temps pretty good


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 1, 2008)

cdawall said:


> 47C load temps pretty good



Yeah but it would shut off at 50c. i check the max temps out on amd.com and it's 55c-something. (guess this is for both cores, or the cpu itself) In my bios i've got fan speed setting to max speed. None of that smart fan crap.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Yeah but it would shut off at 50c. i check the max temps out on amd.com and it's 55c-something. (guess this is for both cores, or the cpu itself) In my bios i've got fan speed setting to max speed. None of that smart fan crap.



you can disable the shut down temp or set it higher for that matter and tcase max for that chip is 72C not 55C, 55C is the recommended max for those chips but failure point is @ 72C

http://www.amdgeeks.net/processor/ADO5000DSWOF/AMD-Athlon-64-X2-5000+


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you can disable the shut down temp or set it higher for that matter and tcase max for that chip is 72C not 55C, 55C is the recommended max for those chips but failure point is @ 72C
> 
> http://www.amdgeeks.net/processor/ADO5000DSWOF/AMD-Athlon-64-X2-5000+



humm thats cool i guess.

This is what I seen.
http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=40

Thanks for the right one!!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> humm thats cool i guess.
> 
> This is what I seen.
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=40
> ...



thats the higher vcore chip yours should be the lower vcore one that i posted


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 2, 2008)

WOw been looking for this info lol thanks alot man


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

Heh, I just picked up a 5000+ BE and one of those new Ximatek coolers.  I just need a damn case to put it in.  I can't wait to do some AMD overclocking this weekend once more!!!


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 2, 2008)

what do you guys run at cpu wise with loads?

i thought 50 was the max temp and is that with the ihs still?


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought it was 65c?  I know that was the case for 90mn AMD chips anyways.  With all the AMD chips I've owned, I feel that under 45c idle is best (with max OC of course).


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 2, 2008)

ok thanks for the info i giuess i gotta clock my 5000 be up gain w00t


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> I thought it was 65c?  I know that was the case for 90mn AMD chips anyways.  With all the AMD chips I've owned, I feel that under 45c idle is best (with max OC of course).



most brisbane's are rated @72C


----------



## l33tw00t (Apr 3, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=339418

CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
CPU EXT : MMX(+) 3DNow!(+) SSE SSE2 SSE3 x86-64
CPUID : F.B.2 / Extended : F.6B
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 64 / 2 x 64 KB - L2 : 2 x 512 KB
Core : Brisbane (65 nm) / Stepping : BH-G2

Freq : 3237.48 MHz (249.04 * 13)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : M3A32-MVP DELUXE
NB : ATI RD790 rev 00
SB : ATI SB600 rev 00

GPU Type : ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2
GPU Clocks : Core 300 MHz / RAM 901 MHz
DirectX Version : 10.0

RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 462.5 MHz (CPU/7) @ 5-5-5-18

idle temps 15,7
while ut3 29,28


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 3, 2008)

someone on here had theres at 3.45ghz. I must achieve this!!!!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2008)

I just got my 5000+ blackie in and running. After doing a 24hr. Orthos blast to burn it in I am currently sitting @ 3GHz rock solid. Hit it another 8 hrs. @ current setting with no errors. Only settings touched were FSB and a very slight volt change.

FSB - 230
Voltage from stock 1.325 to 1.350v.
Everything else is still "auto set"
I see you are running an Asus board. I have not really had good luck oc'ing with Asus personaly. Some people swear by Asus.... not so much here 

-Hogan

edit: my first 5000+ wouldnt even post out of the box.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Btw whats the max volt i should go atm im stable as hell at 1.42 volts and max temps are 47 (playing crysis) and 40 on orthoes

im using a koolance water block (real old one) and i stil have the ihs on

Abit fan myself but this system cost me 19.99 lol
just had to pay for my koolance am2 adapter


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2008)

19.99 ???? Wow!! cant beat that can ya? I have always ran the lowest voltage that it will run at stable. I have found that every chip seems to be different. I would say dont venture much over 1.5 volts. Can anyone verify this for me?? Thats just what I have read here and there. I am running a Zalman 9700 w/ artic 5 my temps are 31c idle and 42 to 43c loaded with orthos. 

-Hogan


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 3, 2008)

I went by this guide, going no higher than 1.4 at 3.2ghz.

http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/10/22/budget_overclocker/page4.html




Trigger911 said:


> Btw whats the max volt i should go atm im stable as hell at 1.42 volts and max temps are 47 (playing crysis) and 40 on orthoes
> 
> im using a koolance water block (real old one) and i stil have the ihs on
> 
> ...


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> I went by this guide, going no higher than 1.4 at 3.2ghz.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/10/22/budget_overclocker/page4.html



That spells it out nicely. Thanks for that CrackerJack  Im going to hang at 3.0 for awhile then I'll probably shoot for 3.2GHz. Your's holding pretty steady now?

-Hogan


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah everthing is good, if i can get this damn raid crap to work. :shadedshu But i think i got it now. I ran at 3.2ghz at only 2-4c idle and 5-8c load hotter than stock. 



blkhogan said:


> That spells it out nicely. Thanks for that CrackerJack  Im going to hang at 3.0 for awhile then I'll probably shoot for 3.2GHz. Your's holding pretty steady now?
> 
> -Hogan


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice man Heres my new oc look in the sig for the old




btw im running 1.472 volts but i cant seem to get the clock any higher on the cpu even lowered my htt and such any ideas? Also idle temps 32c and max temp hasn't changed much



blkhogan said:


> That spells it out nicely. Thanks for that CrackerJack  Im going to hang at 3.0 for awhile then I'll probably shoot for 3.2GHz. Your's holding pretty steady now?
> 
> -Hogan



btw nice guide same setup i got pretty much lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 3, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> Nice man Heres my new oc look in the sig for the old
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What speeds are you running?


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 3, 2008)

click he top cpuz in the last post i made btw 3300mhz

ok im not gonna be lay exodusprime is gonna be mad i gotta PM him lol

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=324454  == exodusprimes O/C
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=339474  ==My O/C

HE took his ihs off man im soo gonna do that so i can blow his way hehe.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 3, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> click he top cpuz in the last post i made btw 3300mhz
> 
> ok im not gonna be lay exodusprime is gonna be mad i gotta PM him lol
> 
> ...





What voltage are you using?


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 3, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> What voltage are you using?



1.472volts

but make sure u read my specs im water cooled and have been since 1992


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 6, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> 1.472volts
> 
> but make sure u read my specs im water cooled and have been since 1992



here's what i can get, at the lowest volts


----------



## GLD (Apr 6, 2008)

So what do you guys use to check stabality? I use AOD v.2.0.17  stability test and I can get to 3GHz @ stock volts, 3.1 @ 1.4v, but can't get it stable at 3.2. Put up to just under 1.6v to the chip but it always fails calculations test.  I see guys getting 3.2 @ stock volts.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 6, 2008)

GLD said:


> So what do you guys use to check stabality? I use AOD v.2.0.17  stability test and I can get to 3GHz @ stock volts, 3.1 @ 1.4v, but can't get it stable at 3.2. Put up to just under 1.6v to the chip but it always fails calculations test.  I see guys getting 3.2 @ stock volts.



try this
http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/10/22/budget_overclocker/page4.html

i wouldn't go as high as 1.370. After that point is just creating too much hear. But i'm on air. Trigger got it to 1.47, but his water cooled. I had it at x16 1.40v for about a week than i keep crashing, then cpu went out


----------



## GLD (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn it! I might have worn the sharp edge off the chip pumping it with them volts. Thank goodness they cheap to replace.  

Read that Tom's review before buying the chip. Think it is what sold me on it, well besids the sub $100 price.  

Might have to get me one of those 9750's or 9850's. 

Oh, but do you guys use AOD stability test.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 6, 2008)

GLD said:


> Damn it! I might have worn the sharp edge off the chip pumping it with them volts. Thank goodness they cheap to replace.
> 
> Read that Tom's review before buying the chip. Think it is what sold me on it, well besids the sub $100 price.
> 
> ...



some might, i do. I also use wprime.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 6, 2008)

Still a nice clock and great temps man


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2008)

I have mine sitting stable @ 3.2GHz. Slowly started moving up the ladder again to see where my chip starts to fall apart. I got it to 3.25GHz and was still pretty stable, would fail a couple of hours into Orthos. Temps still normal even with air. Idle 40c load 50 to around 53c. Started up cod4 and was able to run for about an hour, then sound acted up and it shut down the game. Still very stable in windows XP but in games not so much. I think the wall on these for stability is still around 3.2 to 3.25GHz. I am very impressed by this sub $100 chip. Anyone getting anything better then 3.2GHz on air? 

-Hogan


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 6, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> I have mine sitting stable @ 3.2GHz. Slowly started moving up the ladder again to see where my chip starts to fall apart. I got it to 3.25GHz and was still pretty stable, would fail a couple of hours into Orthos. Temps still normal even with air. Idle 40c load 50 to around 53c. Started up cod4 and was able to run for about an hour, then sound acted up and it shut down the game. Still very stable in windows XP but in games not so much. I think the wall on these for stability is still around 3.2 to 3.25GHz. I am very impressed by this sub $100 chip. Anyone getting anything better then 3.2GHz on air?
> 
> -Hogan




try turning the htt down a bit


----------

